# Final Fantasy VII Port Confirmed



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2012)

> An official website for a new PC version of Final Fantasy VII has surfaced, confirming that Square-Enix's classic will be available from the publisher's online store in the near future.



Source, IGN

*A**lso: Featuring achievements and online features.*

For those who don't know, it came out on windows a long time ago, but it barely works on current systems without heavy modding.


----------



## emigre (Jul 4, 2012)

Now a new generation of PC gamers can witness the horror of 



Spoiler



Aeris' bloody murder by the hands of Sephiroth


.


----------



## Flame (Jul 4, 2012)

VII is the most overrated game ever.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 4, 2012)

Flame said:


> VII is the most overrated game ever.


I accept your opinion as fact and assume you a credible spokesperson for not only all gamers, but also the universe in all matters gaming.

Thusly, it is true that Final Fantasy VII is the most overrated game ever in existence.



Also, cool news. I always appreciated the upscaled graphics from the modding community and therefore enjoyed my PC port more than the original back in the day.


----------



## hkz8000 (Jul 4, 2012)

According to the official website it's exclusive to the Square Enix store http://finalfantasyviipc.com/en


----------



## raulpica (Jul 4, 2012)

Huhh.... What's the "Character Booster" button? Looks like it can max your HP/MP/Gil instantaneously with a single button press... It's something like a "super-ultra n00b mode cheat" or what?

Also... NEED SCREENSHOTZ PLZ (look at the system requirements, they're way too high for it to be just a port)


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2012)

This.
Just made my day.
Now I won't have to use PCSX to play it on my PC, instead I'll have an official copy!


----------



## BrunoAlvesMontei (Jul 4, 2012)

There's alreadly a PC version of this game, but as our friend *brandonspikes *said it needs a software modding experience and patient.


----------



## Satangel (Jul 4, 2012)

I don't mind the Character Boost button, if you don't like it, just don't use it.

Never played FF VII, heard many good things about it, will give it a try. Will be massively overrated  probably, but hey, you never know.


----------



## emigre (Jul 4, 2012)

Satangel said:


> I don't mind the Character Boost button, if you don't like it, just don't use it.
> 
> Never played FF VII, heard many good things about it, will give it a try. Will be massively overrated  probably, but hey, you never know.



It's the best Final Fantasy game.


----------



## Giratina3 (Jul 4, 2012)

Can anyone think of any achievements they might include?
Here are a few I think would be nice to include

Terrorist's Beginnings
Blow up Reactor Number 1.

Wiz Kid!
Crack the Huge Materia Combination in the Rocket on the First Try!

I'm Feeling it!
Use Omnislash for the first time!

It's over 9,000!!
Deal 9,999 damage in one hit.

Cheap Death
Kill Gi Nattak with a Phoenix Down

Leaving the City
Leave the city of Midgar

Too Cold!
Faint from Hypothermia on Gaea's Cliff

Lost Death
Defeat Lost Number in Shinra Mansion

Pervet
Obtain the Orthopedic Underwear.

Melody of the Land
Play the "World Map" theme on Tifa's Piano.


----------



## emigre (Jul 4, 2012)

Regarding achievements.



Spoiler



She dead lol
Aeris is dead lol

TITS!
You've noticed Tifa's massive knockers



And I've spoilerd the spoiler so 'rp' doesn't tell me off again


----------



## kupo3000 (Jul 4, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Huhh.... What's the "Character Booster" button? Looks like it can max your HP/MP/Gil instantaneously with a single button press... It's something like a "super-ultra n00b mode cheat" or what?
> 
> Also... NEED SCREENSHOTZ PLZ (look at the system requirements, they're way too high for it to be just a port)



Maybe they actually improved the pre-rendered backgrounds and upped the FMVs to at least 720p.
Then those minimum specs would actually make sense.
I also hope the BGM isn't some half-assed MIDI and at least changed to ogg.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jul 4, 2012)

ff7 from the pc has been ported to the pc

i cant tire of playing this game. this game is like an overrated old actor. very few games were this good and esp this was one of the first of its kind on the ps1. its still a great game but not as good as ppl claim it to be.

i'd give it 9.5/10 but ppl seem to push it to 12/10.

its never too bad to have too many final fantasies.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2012)

emigre said:


> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> > I don't mind the Character Boost button, if you don't like it, just don't use it.
> ...








Say what?


----------



## BORTZ (Jul 4, 2012)

I would be much happier for an HD remake, just a straight re release isnt what this game deserves. 


I did lol at the trailer. All of the adjectives they used to describe the story. The only one i really felt is one they didnt even mention; confusion lol.I mean i was happy to play it, but i was also really ready for it to be over. 
I have never been that confused at the end of a game lol


----------



## emigre (Jul 4, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...



Final Fantasy VII is the best Final Fantasy game, Brah.


----------



## Gahars (Jul 4, 2012)

emigre, brandonspikes, stop fighting. In our hearts, we know which Final Fantasy is the best of them all.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2012)

emigre said:


> brandonspikes said:
> 
> 
> > emigre said:
> ...


You got the word best confused with "most emo".


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2012)

Flame said:


> VII is the most overrated game ever.



Overrated, maybe, but you gotta admit, this game has an amazing soundtrack.

But keep in mind that it's not nearly as overrated as Call of Duty, Modern Warfare or the Fallout series.

Here's hoping it's for the Americas, too.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 4, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Flame said:
> 
> 
> > VII is the most overrated game ever.
> ...


It's alright, I liked 10's a little bit more, Even 13 had a better soundtracks minus chocobo's


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VTxqsTfDgC4


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 4, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Overrated, maybe, but you gotta admit, this game has an amazing soundtrack.



IIRC the PC version was ill received because of a poorly compressed soundtrack.

But I thought the "saying FFVII is overrated makes you cool" train left the station a long time ago.

Personally I really don't care, if I want to play it I have a PSP and it'll be coming to the Vita soon enough. Never really found the game too interesting either.


----------



## donaldgx (Jul 4, 2012)

heck yeah, let's milk the fans


----------



## kupo3000 (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm still waiting for Final Fantasy Versus XIII but it's starting to look like vaporware.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2012)

Thank goodness they didn't re-release FFIV to VI six all over again.  Announce release for the Americas or GTFO


----------



## Frank Cadena (Jul 4, 2012)

Adding to the achievement ideas, 'Dude looks like a Lady' - Get picked as the most beautiful girl by Don Corneo.

Unless they're upgrading the graphics to make everything look better, I'm giving this a pass in spite of the nostalgia factor.


----------



## Ryupower (Jul 4, 2012)

how about this achievement idea,  it has to do with with , All Lucky 7s


have a character with 7777hp  and deal,  7777 damage


----------



## Rydian (Jul 4, 2012)

The domain registration and some info gotten off a cached version of the site... these were reported a while back, but it's good to see confirmation.

Anyways I really hope they don't port it.

The sound system they used (MIDI with a "custom" instrument bank, needing to install the Yamaha XG software) is old and they could use a different kind of sampling technology or just compressed-format tracks (OGG or whatever) nowadays since there's a lot more harddrive space to go around.
The models and such are low-poly and crappy.  Even if they do a port of the engine I hope the models at least get subdivided or something.
The background resources are noticeably low-resolution.  Same sort of deal as with the models, only there's no shorthand fix as any sort of upscaling filter used would be obvious.
And that's just off the top of my head.  This isn't a semi-recent game, it's a game with low-quality resources that looks kind of bad even compared to other games on the same system.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2012)

They should just use the non-defiled PSF/MiniPSF format for the sound and not the crappy Micosoft/MIDI sound drivers, they suck balls.  Add Z-buffering in the polygons to make up for the Playstation's polygonal Parkinson's (the jittery movement in animation), and they should forego the stupid noob level boost to 99 bull crap.  That "enhancement" right there practically kills the game before its release.


----------



## Janthran (Jul 4, 2012)

>Not 3DS
I am disappoint.


----------



## DS1 (Jul 4, 2012)

So long as I can use my USB numpad, I'm all good.


----------



## Janthran (Jul 4, 2012)

Flame said:


> VII is the most overrated game ever.


Back Ops says HI


----------



## raulpica (Jul 4, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Satangel said:
> ...


FF6 is horribly overrated and it's just an okay FF game. FF5 is a lot better than it, just to name one.


----------



## Shoat (Jul 4, 2012)

I'm glad that they decide to make a new version of it, I just hope it's not too limited in terms of available platforms.
The PC version back then was a step in the right direction, except nowadays it's easier to get an emulator for the PS version running instead.





Flame said:


> VII is the most overrated game ever.



Oh, the most overrated ever in the history of all video games ever made?
What about every modern shooter and every sports game?

It's ridiculous how people can give square hell for making ~15 JRPGs, each with a new setting, story and features and a hundred hours of gameplay, and then be okay, or even happy, with EA and similar huge publishers shitting out the exact same game every year with nothing being different except slightly fancier graphics, less hours of gameplay per $/€ paid and more bullshit DRM&DLC and then being celebrated and having money thrown at them left and right as a reward for making an extra shitty product.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 4, 2012)

Shoat said:


> I'm glad that they decide to make a new version of it, I just hope it's not too limited in terms of available platforms.
> The PC version back then was a step in the right direction, except nowadays it's easier to get an emulator for the PS version running instead.
> 
> 
> ...



Quoted for truth!  Quoted for truth!


----------



## SteveBrule (Jul 4, 2012)

Minimum requirements: 2ghz processor, uh?


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 4, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Huhh.... What's the "Character Booster" button? Looks like it can max your HP/MP/Gil instantaneously with a single button press... It's something like a "super-ultra n00b mode cheat" or what?


I hope it unlocks everyones' limit breaks, as well.  



Spoiler



I never did see Aeris' level 4 limit break.  Come to think of it, I don't think I've even seen her level 3, for that matter.


----------



## raulpica (Jul 4, 2012)

Densetsu said:


> raulpica said:
> 
> 
> > Huhh.... What's the "Character Booster" button? Looks like it can max your HP/MP/Gil instantaneously with a single button press... It's something like a "super-ultra n00b mode cheat" or what?
> ...


I always get it on Disc 1!  Guess I'm too much of a grinder... especially if I have a level 70 Cloud at the start of disc 3. But I just don't notice myself doing it


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 4, 2012)

Sorry, I can't help but image Kefka calling out Sephiroth as a "Momma's boy" while dissing Cloud for overcompensating what he lacks with a big sword.


----------



## EZ-Megaman (Jul 4, 2012)

http://andriasang.com/con1ny/wada_on_ffvii_remake/
Might be able to replace remake in that article with port and it'd end the FF series. Final Fantasy 7 is one of my favourite games in the series, but I hate how the budget for Xenogears was cut for it. I'd say that the latter was generally a better game, to be honest.


----------



## Densetsu (Jul 4, 2012)

raulpica said:


> I always get it on Disc 1!  Guess I'm too much of a grinder... especially if I have a level 70 Cloud at the start of disc 3. But I just don't notice myself doing it


Wow, and I thought *I* was a pretty decent power-leveler  

You humble me with your grinding skills


----------



## Hells Malice (Jul 4, 2012)

When I can already emulate it for free I don't really see the point in this.
That and my PS1 is modded anyway.

One thing I lol'd at was that trailer though. Holy SHIT was that trailer bad. That didn't sell the game at all.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Jul 4, 2012)

EZ-Megaman said:


> http://andriasang.co...n_ffvii_remake/





> we'll make a Final Fantasy VII remake once we've made a Final Fantasy game that exceeds the quality of FFVII.



I had always felt that the series had gone downhill after FFVII, and now they agree.


----------



## Hadrian (Jul 4, 2012)

I love how they milk FF7 to crap with spin offs but refused to give the fans a "remake".

I wasn't into it, in fact the only one after 6 in the main series I did enjoy was FF9.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Jul 4, 2012)

Probably pirate this. Not wortth buying as nothing new is being added accept the achievements.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jul 4, 2012)

Seriously...is this a joke?

That trailer looked like it was slapped together by a fanboy on a lazy afternoon. No gameplay, no introduction, overly adjectives, barely any characters, no gameplay...just some random fighting and explosions. Heck, even the voice-over sounded as if it were a bunch of samples from a voice actor talking about (a) different game(s).

as for what you get...is that supposed to win someone over?
Cloud saves would have been convenient...if the PSP or vita didn't exist. Now all you get is (most likely) being forced to be online at all times.
Character booster...WTF? I know games had cheatcodes for ages (IDDQD!!!), but they usually involved more than one button. And they were frowned upon by anyone liking the game.
Achievements...yeah. They're achievements. Well done. But who are you going to impress when you were invincible to begin with? (see character booster).


Christ...final fantasy isn't exactly my cup of tea (as anyone who wants to dig through my posts can tell), but this is just sad. The game was a high point in technology back then...but the standards are different now. Now every friggin' game looks better ingame than the cutscenes of FFVII (e.g.: that commercial for skyrim dawnbreak before the actual trailer).


----------



## Jamstruth (Jul 4, 2012)

Will absolutely buy this if it is at the predicted £8 price point. I hope they have a mod to use in-battle models in the overworld though. Something small like that would be really nice.
My brother has moved out and taken with him the PS2 and all our FF games. I love FFVII and will relish an opportunity to play it on my PC . Will never touch that "Character Booster" button though. Eugh...


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Jul 4, 2012)

I'll get it if it's cheap but it would be better if this was coming out on Steam from the start. Oh well, I haven't played FFVII and this is the perfect opportunity to do so.


----------



## xdmario1 (Jul 4, 2012)

Let there be mods!


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 5, 2012)

inb4 they use the updated graphics mod and the PS1 music mod and sell it for $20.


----------



## Rydian (Jul 5, 2012)

Wever said:


> Achievements...yeah. They're achievements. Well done. But who are you going to impress when you were invincible to begin with? (see character booster).


 In all the games I've played that had both achievements and built-in cheats, achievements were disabled when the built-in cheats were active.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> inb4 they use the updated graphics mod and the PS1 music mod and sell it for $20.


It's 12 UK dollars.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 5, 2012)

Jamstruth said:


> Will never touch that "Character Booster" button though. Eugh...




Why must companies cater to the needs of noobs who don't appreciate games?  The whole "leveling up, spending the time maxing out materia" is what makes Final Fantasy VII, Final Fantasy VII.  The very fact that they would stoop this low is pathetic.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 5, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > inb4 they use the updated graphics mod and the PS1 music mod and sell it for $20.
> ...


Actually it's _suggested_ to be £7.99, or $12 USD.

EDIT: If it were £12 it would be about $19 USD lol.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 5, 2012)

Flame said:


> VII is the most overrated game ever.



No it isn't. It's a fantastic RPG that has a great story and characters that actually have connection. If you're going to say FFVII is overrated because it's a great game, you might as well be saying Chrono Trigger is overrated, Final Fantasy 3 or pretty much any game these days.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jul 5, 2012)

BrunoAlvesMonteiro said:


> There's alreadly a PC version of this game, but as our friend *brandonspikes *said it needs a software modding experience and patient.


Or you can just pirate it and play it like that without any modding at all.


----------



## triassic911 (Jul 5, 2012)

Steam achievements or Xbox live achievements? Hoping for the latter.


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 5, 2012)

BrunoAlvesMonteiro said:


> There's alreadly a PC version of this game, but as our friend *brandonspikes *said it needs a software modding experience and patient.


Never had a problem installing the original version on Windows 7.



the_randomizer said:


> But keep in mind that it's not nearly as overrated as Call of Duty, Modern Warfare or the Fallout series.


How DARE you put Fallout in the same boat as CoD! 
(Also, Modern Warfare = CoD)


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 5, 2012)

Pingouin7 said:


> Never had a problem installing the original version on Windows 7.
> And how DARE you put Fallout in the same boat as CoD!
> (Also, Modern Warfare = CoD)





O RLY?  So, you can install a game that was made for a 1998-era PC on an OS that it was never intended to run on (Windows 7)?  Not to mention you had NO issues with the Eidos logo video at the game intro, nor did you have issues with the Motorcycle and Chocobo mini games running too fast.  Impressive.  You must tell me how FF7 magically works on non-Windows 98 operating systems without some serious modifications.

And about Modern Warfare/COD compared to Fallout, all FPS games are the same. Same goes with Halo.  If people can argue that all JRPGs are the same, then it's my god-given right to label all FPS games the same way. Fair is fair.  Final Fantasy VII>COD


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Never had a problem installing the original version on Windows 7.
> ...


Well, to be fair, Every Halo game introduced something new and or used a new engine every time.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jul 5, 2012)

Meh. The Halo series, fine, I can agree that it introduced something new, but as for the other aforementioned games, they're all the same.

Final Fantasy VII, however, is a game that's not only very well written (and executed), but it's a game that can be played many times over.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Jul 5, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Huhh.... What's the "Character Booster" button? Looks like it can max your HP/MP/Gil instantaneously with a single button press... It's something like a "super-ultra n00b mode cheat" or what?
> 
> Also... NEED SCREENSHOTZ PLZ (look at the system requirements, *they're way too high for it to be just a port*)


I really hope and expect the graphics to be overhauled to some degree, I really do.


----------



## drobb (Jul 5, 2012)

me i loved 6(3) and 9, but i did enjoy 7, up until i had around i dont know 80+ hours into on the last disk at the crater and my save file got erased.  the whole damn memory card was formatted somehow.  anyway back on topic, i may actually consider getting this if the price is right and its a decent enough quality.


----------



## saldite (Jul 5, 2012)

I may end up picking this up eventually since I find myself gaming on PC more often than not lately, but I'm not too optimistic. I still have the game on PS1 and, at least until a more convenient distributor is chosen to carry this game (Steam, GOG, GamersGate, etc.), I'll probably not be nabbing it from Square themselves. I'm more than willing to play the game on my PSP, and, from what small glimpses I saw in the trailer, there really wasn't much of an improvement over the original other than, possibly, a higher resolution. On top of that, while the game is decent enough, it's hardly the greatest thing out there, and, as of currently, I don't see any reason for me to nab another copy unless it is on sale.



the_randomizer said:


> Meh. The Halo series, fine, I can agree that it introduced something new, but as for the other aforementioned games, they're all the same.



CoD



Spoiler












Fallout



Spoiler











ttly the same liek omg its liek im looking at the same game oh god the same gameplay mechanics and story and elements just ohgod wow its a mirror just wow


oh, and System Shock 2, Half-Life, DooM, Unreal Tournament, and even the newer Fallouts obviously all contain the same gameplay mechanics, atmosphere, and characterization as one another.
obviously.


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jul 5, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> > Never had a problem installing the original version on Windows 7.
> ...



..Well honestly, for some reason when I pirated the game years back, it ran perfectly fine on my friends Windows Vista PC. No modifications or anything and no problems with anything game related.


----------



## Coto (Jul 5, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> One thing I lol'd at was that trailer though. Holy SHIT was that trailer bad. That didn't sell the game at all.



Agreed. This trailer back in 1997 would've been cool, though. We're on 2012 and getting an "updated" FFVII PC port... they better improve the game overall, or meh. Why don't they just release a sequel? Crisis Core as prequel was amazing!


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Jul 5, 2012)

the_randomizer said:


> O RLY?  So, you can install a game that was made for a 1998-era PC on an OS that it was never intended to run on (Windows 7)?  Not to mention you had NO issues with the Eidos logo video at the game intro, nor did you have issues with the Motorcycle and Chocobo mini games running too fast.  Impressive.  You must tell me how FF7 magically works on non-Windows 98 operating systems without some serious modifications.
> 
> And about Modern Warfare/COD compared to Fallout, all FPS games are the same. Same goes with Halo.  If people can argue that all JRPGs are the same, then it's my god-given right to label all FPS games the same way. Fair is fair.  Final Fantasy VII>COD


YA RLY
Did you really expect more?

And I guess it indeed is your god-given right to be close-minded.


----------



## emigre (Jul 5, 2012)

Did someone categorize COD and Fallout together? REALLY?


----------



## raulpica (Jul 5, 2012)

Is this thread turning into another "old games are r0x, new series are sh1t" thread? Get over it, we know that new series are just continous milking of a franchise.

Let's just not steer this thread into a bottom-less craphole.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2012)

raulpica said:


> Is this thread turning into another "old games are r0x, new series are sh1t" thread? Get over it, we know that new series are just continous milking of a franchise.
> 
> Let's just not steer this thread into a bottom-less craphole.


I disagree, I want to see drama!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 5, 2012)

In general if you use the word "overrated" so much on anything that's popular it makes you more of a pretentious douche than some kind of video game connoisseur.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> In general if you use the word "overrated" so much on anything that's popular it makes you more of a pretentious douche than some kind of video game connoisseur.


The only reason I would call FFVII overrated is because a lot of people rate it as the best game ever to come about the human mind and should be hailed as if it were a video game god.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 5, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> > In general if you use the word "overrated" so much on anything that's popular it makes you more of a pretentious douche than some kind of video game connoisseur.
> ...



Well boo fucking hoo, people rate everything from FFVII to Ocarina of Time to Portal 2 as the greatest video games ever. Taste is subjective.

I'm just sick of every wanna-be nonconformist gamer saying every remotely popular game is "overrated" just because it's goddamn popular. Y'know, I don't love FFVII, the game isn't my thing, but I'm not gonna call it overrated because it's praised by a lot of people. If the game didn't gather such a following and popularity it'd be the "obscure" game that every "nonconformist" Final Fantasy fan jerks off to. AKA Final Fantasy V.

But getting into the discussions of "CoD is overrated" and "Fallout is overrated", stop being stupid. CoD, who cares, people hate the fanbase more than the games. Fallout, since when was it popular to hate this? I know some older fans didn't like Fallout 3 or New Vegas but, despite their flaws, I still find them to be lengthy, enjoyable single player games.


----------



## The Catboy (Jul 5, 2012)

FF7 is overrated, it wasn't a bad game though. The problem I have with FF7 is that it didn't deserve like 3 spin off games and a movie. I played the game and thought it was pretty fun game, but not worth the amount of praise it has gotten over the years.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Guild McCommunist said:
> ...


Oh sure and each one (according to the definition of overrated) would be overrated. 

Maybe you just don't know the definition of overrated? 

*Overrated: To overestimate the merits of; rate too highly.*

I suppose in terms of video games you'd have to add "by a large group of people" to make it fit perfectly, but meh.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 5, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Oh sure and each one (according to the definition of overrated) would be overrated.
> 
> Maybe you just don't know the definition of overrated?
> 
> ...



Yes, that 92 Metascore is so overrated.

There's probably like 50 games with a higher Metascore for Christ's sake. People only consider it "overrated" because its fans go nuts over it.


----------



## emigre (Jul 5, 2012)

Why this thread evolved to a discussion on video game hipsters?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 5, 2012)

emigre said:


> Why this thread evolved to a discussion on video game hipsters?



Staying on topic is too mainstream.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Jul 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > Oh sure and each one (according to the definition of overrated) would be overrated.
> ...


I couldn't care less about the official score, but if 90% of the people who have played it rate it as the overlord of all good games and no game could ever top it in a million years, then I would call it overrated.

Don't get me wrong, I love the game (even if I've never finished it [hell, I've never gotten past the 2nd disc {although I've been close}]) but I wouldn't call it the best thing to have ever graced the video game hobby.

EDIT: JK meant 2nd.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jul 5, 2012)

Suprgamr232 said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love the game (even if I've never finished it [hell, I've never gotten past the 1st disc {although I've been close}]) but I wouldn't call it the best thing to have ever graced the video game hobby.



I'm just gonna realize your opinion here is wrong. Hell I don't even play FFVII but I'm not gonna brand the game as overrated when I haven't even progressed far enough into the story and gameplay to judge it.

From all evidence, you're calling it overrated to call it overrated. It's joining a bandwagon notion that FFVII "isn't good" or "isn't as good" because those on the bandwagon feel, for some reason, that knocking on something popular makes their opinion better.

EDIT: Even on second disc, that's not really far enough to judge it.

The term overrated is, in fact, overrated.


----------



## SifJar (Jul 5, 2012)

brandonspikes said:


> Suprgamr232 said:
> 
> 
> > inb4 they use the updated graphics mod and the PS1 music mod and sell it for $20.
> ...


Interesting. What's the conversion rate of UK dollars to any currency that actually exists?


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 5, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> emigre said:
> 
> 
> > Why this thread evolved to a discussion on video game hipsters?
> ...


Fixed.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Jul 16, 2012)

update the graphics and cutscenes in HD and DON'T FUCK UP ANYTHING ELSE SQUARE-ENIX!

even though I know you will..because you think that you can do everything better.........


----------



## gameglitcher4 (Jul 20, 2012)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> update the graphics and cutscenes in HD and DON'T FUCK UP ANYTHING ELSE SQUARE-ENIX!
> 
> even though I know you will..because you think that you can do everything better.........



Well this might happen but I hope they make it like in the PC version of Final Fantasy VII where you don't have to change discs like in the PS1 version.


----------

